# "Conexant CX20561" sound card do not work



## lcy66 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi,
Would you tell me whether 10.1 system support  the "Conexant CX20561" sound card and the driver name?

If I run `cat /dev/sndstat`, it displays:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Right Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> (play/rec)
```
but I don't have sound under GNOME 2.

Thank you very much!


----------



## mav@ (Oct 11, 2015)

Have you checked your headphones output? It seems like your device is configured to have separate sound devices for headphones and speaker. And headphones is the default.


----------



## shepper (Oct 11, 2015)

See this Thread 46784


----------



## lcy66 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
  I have set "hw.snd.default_unit=1" in /boot/loader.conf, and /dev/sndstat has changed too:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Right Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> (play/rec) default
```
But sorry, still no sound. If this is a bug, how or where can find the patch?

Thank you very much!


----------



## shepper (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm guessing you are using a laptop - it would be helpful to give the model as someone may have already worked this out.

The things you can look at and post are:

mixer(8) output  (ensures that the sound levels are not too low or muted)

and


```
sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1
```
 followed by 
	
	



```
dmesg
```
.

If you confirm you are using a laptop, the moderators may move this thread to the multimedia section.


----------



## lcy66 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi,

Yes, my machine is a laptop (Thinkpad x200). I remember it worked well under 9.1 release.

The `dmesg` output is:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz (2394.06-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x1067a  Family = 0x6  Model = 0x17  Stepping = 10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3994918912 (3809 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-6D   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-6D> on motherboard
CPU0: local APIC error 0x40
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, bff00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf2000000-0xf23fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 32764k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.4.2> port 0x1840-0x185f mem 0xf2600000-0xf261ffff,0xf2625000-0xf2625fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:16:2b:9d:d4
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 22 at device 26.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2826c00-0xf2826fff irq 23 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xf2620000-0xf2623fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
iwn0: <Intel WiFi Link 5100> mem 0xf2500000-0xf2501fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 23 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus4 on uhci3
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18e0-0x18ff irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus5 on uhci4
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1c00-0x1c1f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus6 on uhci5
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2827000-0xf28273ff irq 19 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7 on ehci1
pcib4: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci13: <PCI bus> on pcib4
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel ICH9M AHCI SATA controller> port 0x1c48-0x1c4f,0x183c-0x183f,0x1c40-0x1c47,0x1838-0x183b,0x1c20-0x1c3f mem 0xf2826000-0xf28267ff irq 16 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xde000-0xdf7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
p4tcc1: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x132 offMax=0x240
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog)> at nid 26 and 29 on hdaa0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen4.1: <Intel> at usbus4
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub3: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen7.1: <Intel> at usbus7
uhub4: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
ugen6.1: <Intel> at usbus6
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen5.1: <Intel> at usbus5
uhub6: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub7: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD2500BEVS-08VAT2 14.01A14> ATA-8 SATA 1.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WX10E79Y4857
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus7 usbus3
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub6: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0a [rw]...
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:65:db:bf:46
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```
Thank you very much!


----------



## shepper (Oct 13, 2015)

Well, you are not the first person to have this issue: Thread 22027.  Unfortunately, a solution was not provided in that thread.

What I can gather is that sound output is either by  right jack or built in speakers.  Recording input is either by built in microphone (usually listed as monitor in mixer output) or via microphone jack.  Ideally, default unit=0  should output via the headphone jack and default unit=1 via the internal speakers.

Run
`# sysctl dev.hdac.0.pindump=1`

followed by a new `dmesg` filtered for "hdac" and piped into a text file.

`# dmesg | grep hdac > pindump.txt`

to verify that the default gpio configurations is the same as the prior thread and post here.

Also start reading up on snd_hda(4) so you will have some idea about what needs to be accomplished.

Edit:

Looking at the older pindump I would try

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid26.config="as=1 seq=0"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid22.config="as=1 seq=15"
```
in

/boot/device.hints

Lastly, your `dmesg` suggests you are using a virtual box:

```
vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0x132 offMax=0x240
```

If you are, all bets are off.


----------

